# Droid Notification Tone



## metpage (Jun 18, 2011)

after flashing CM7 i appear to have lost the stock "DROID" notification tone. Any one know where i can get it? I use it mainly for text message notification tones


----------



## alershka (Jun 9, 2011)

On MDW, there is system rip from the Droid X 2. I downloaded the sounds file and manually added the droid sound to the notifications folder on my sd card.

Sent from my NookColor using Tapatalk


----------



## IRONMatt (Jun 6, 2011)

it seems as if alershka has a good answer. Just so you know though, ringtones from CM7 are the aosp ones, so the Droid one will never carry over unless the CM team decides to add it into their own repo's.


----------



## Wuffpack99 (Jun 18, 2011)

you can also download the free Zedge app and grab it from there.


----------

